# Want to ADD soft-start to a tool



## cgallery (May 1, 2008)

I know there are quite a few woodworkers that want to disable the soft-start feature of their routers (so they can use an external speed control). I have the opposite dilemma.

I purchased a portable table saw. I like it quite a bit, but it doesn't have soft-start and the kick is something else when it stars. It kicks so hard it deflects a blade enough to chew into the edge of a sled.

Does anyone know of any variable speed controls that will work with a universal motor that provide a soft-start feature?

I found a video on youtube which pretty much shows what I want to accomplish, but the device was apparently a prototype, I need something I can buy.

I cannot post URL's to Youtube but if you go to youtube and search for "uQmnpqHjCyM" (no quotes) you will find a link to the control.


Thanks!!!
Phil Thien


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

There are many on the internet but the prices appear to be at least as much as a decent new saw. I can't help wondering what sort of saw you have that behaves in such a manner, it doesn't seem "normal" to me.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Speed control'

Start on slower speed,then flip to full speed?

Think I would try a different blade first, though! I'd be a bit leary of one with that much flex.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Dmeadows said:


> Speed control'
> 
> Start on slower speed,then flip to full speed?
> 
> Think I would try a different blade first, though! I'd be a bit leary of one with that much flex.


I would wonder about the same... or maybe too much run-out in the arbor bearings???


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

MAFoElffen said:


> I would wonder about the same... or maybe too much run-out in the arbor bearings???


X2

There is no way that the blade is distorting during start up IMO . You've got bigger problems to deal with here . 
I'm betting on the arbor bearing also . I was thinking maybe the trunnion was loose or worn but I don't think it would straighten itself out with the centrical force of the blade , but the arbor might


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

RainMan1 said:


> X2
> 
> There is no way that the blade is distorting during start up IMO . You've got bigger problems to deal with here .
> I'm betting on the arbor bearing also . I was thinking maybe the trunnion was loose or worn but I don't think it would straighten itself out with the centrical force of the blade , but the arbor might


Rick, back in the day, when I was repairing machinery, I have seen thin kerf blades(I use the term loosely!), that would very easily deflect +- 1/4". The owners never could figure out why the saw didn't cut well!

A manufacturer that I won't name had a bunch saws sold with those "blades" on them!

Kind of scary, but the saws were not worth much more either!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Dmeadows said:


> Rick, back in the day, when I was repairing machinery, I have seen thin kerf blades(I use the term loosely!), that would very easily deflect +- 1/4". The owners never could figure out why the saw didn't cut well!
> 
> A manufacturer that I won't name had a bunch saws sold with those "blades" on them!
> 
> Kind of scary, but the saws were not worth much more either!


Wow I wouldn't have believed it . If that's the case then he should upgrade his blade maybe? 
I am using Freud saw blades and I know there not distorting because if they were you would think they would damage a zero clearance insert? 
Just a thought


----------



## eccentrictinkerer (Dec 24, 2007)

Here's a way to get a kind of soft-start.

Wire a high-wattage (200 watt or higher) light bulb in series with the motor with a single-pole switch wired in parallel with the bulb. 

When the saw reaches it's top speed, flip the switch on (this shorts the bulb) to give full voltage to the saw.

Experiment with different bulbs to get desired results.

I keep a 1,000 watt bulb on my bench to use as a current-limiting device when testing motors. 

Worst that can happen if the motor is shorted is the bulb lights to full brilliance! (Wear sunglasses!). :yes4:

http://www.amazon.com/1000PS52-CL-Light-Clear-Glass/dp/B007XKWZL2


----------

